# Graffiti Marker



## simpletoremember

What I usually do is take those bing dot markers (there pretty easy to lift). I empty it and wash it out. Then add a mixture of acrylic paint (3/4) and paint thinner (1/4)... They work pretty well. You can a little bit of break fluid to the mixture so after they buff your shit, there is still a ghost usually. I don't know how "weather resistant" this is... But the marker makes do for the slop I throw up. You can also add more paint thinner if you want the paint to run like hell...


----------



## BUMJUG

**********


----------



## Tare

You refering to Krink Bumjug?


----------



## simpletoremember

Krink was an ink made by NYC based graffiti artist KR. The Rustoluem paint he is refering to is a spray paint that he uses to make ink... But these Markers have the same effect as those Krink markers yes, but they are way cheaper sometimes free to make..
________________

EDIT: Also there are a few videos on YouTube that I checked out last night on DIY Graffiti Markers. using glue sticks and chalkboard erasers


----------



## Tare

yeah, KR. For some reason i thought he used rusto to make it. Wait. They SELL 'Krink' markers now? Wierd. I prefer to make my own as well, but if anybodies got the recipe, feel free to share.


----------



## Tare

i use avon roll on deodarant bottles, and brillo pad for nib.


----------



## simpletoremember

Yeah they make and manufacture KRINK now... Almost as bad as all those Obey stencils I see, or the Bigfoot One action figures... and Bigfoot use to be one of favorites.


----------



## Tare

tha'fuck? Yeah the Obey shits just gotten outta hand, among other things...Graff was the longest to hold out of the four elements before it was consumed by the machine.


----------



## MrD

Tare said:


> tha'fuck? Yeah the Obey shits just gotten outta hand, among other things...Graff was the longest to hold out of the four elements before it was consumed by the machine.


That is the same artist that created this monster.


----------



## simpletoremember

From www.submedia.tv


----------



## Tare

Yeah i was absolutley done, when i saw the Obama. Submedias the shit though!


----------



## BUMJUG

**************


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder

adding fish oil to inks/paints works well when the buff comes, supposedly better than dot3 too because it doesnt effect drying time as much. Brillo pads work damn well as a nib, i made a marker like that two weeks ago and was really surprised.


----------



## farmer john

simpletoremember said:


> From subMedia


 
i made mine into disobey reason lol itl look nice on townhall


----------



## Harper Teh Bard

I've been doing a little experimenting with strategies ond techniques for making ink..

One very shitty yet very free idea is ink pens, alcohol(or fingernail polish remover), and some dot 3 break stuff, I'm not saying it works well but it's more likely one would have the materials laying around. Ye just cut open the pens take out the little sticks inside and slice em into little 1" pieces, drop them in the fingernail polish remover, if its too thin just put more in =;} or let it sit along time, some evaporates and it gets thicker. This doesn't stay on shite forever, and is extremely messy, and stinks, but if you're too broke to buy other stuff, it, as they say, "works".

The others like the acrilic paint and rustoleum stuff i HEAR work good, never did it personally, but there's another on teh fly, d.i.y. recipe with spray paint, spray paint in a bowl or cup, add paint thinner and put it in a marker

As far as making markers, i steal highlighters from meh dah's girlfriend haha, pop em open and take the lil' spunge inside, soak it in hot (almost boiling perhaps) water, no need for soap, its just highlighter ink, after it comes out, put a little ink in the end near the tip, pour (bout 1/3) in the little plastic pin part of the marker, now just but it back together and viola. Keep in mind some highlighters (or dry erase markers) aren't air tight, many have openings in the felt part in between the sides near the tip, just mash up the felt a little and it usually expands and seals this gap, also making the tip bigger.
This is how most mine are made, I'm not saying it works well, but it does work and it's close to free, stealing pens from money tree, improvised thinner from girlfriends, markers from wherever else

So yeah, just thought I'd share, good luck wit' ye'r taggin' ye

:arrgh:


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

I used a shoe polish thing, and on the street I used to live on, my tag is still there, seven years later.. and this is on the pavement now.

View attachment 9001


The type I used was something like the one above, and if you run out, just pop the tip off and fill it up with your preferred ink. Haven't done any graffiti or vandalism sense I got busted, but that's my two cents.


----------



## MoetThePoet

I also use kiwi shoe polish mops. =) make sure you pop out the valve inside it so you can get more ink flow.

and you can refill the bottle when it's done. you can use acrylic paint or oil paint but i think oil paint is too much of a hassle

something that also works is those dykem stain remover things. they have this cotton applicator... you just take out the stain remover and in goes your ink... dont try it with paint though, youll get it clogged very quick.


----------



## gab

hi

If you want your mixture to be a little harder to buff, you can had some natural pigments, personnaly I use *methylene blue* (can find this in drugstore) or if you dont want to buy it, you can use the sirup of a can of beets (but boil it first to suck out the water as far as possible.) It will stain as hell!


Sorry for my english i'm a damn french canadian!..

gab


----------



## Harvey Steelbanger

the top recipe has been working well for me for years, with silver rusto bucket paint i tend to add slightly less mineral spirits as that paint is fairly juicy as is. Kiwi mops are good on smoothe surfaces but in general the foam applicator will tear the fuck up in a matter of a few tags. Look around craft stores for "window chalking markers". they look like little bingo markers and come in a set of 6, theyre my personal favorites... empty, rinse, fill, wreck. cant say ive ever used a brillo pad as a nib...i feel like that would be rediculously messy/impractical, but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Harvey Steelbanger

INK RECIPE SUPERTHREAD - THE WRITERS FORUM - THE GRAFFITI DESTINATION

everything you will ever need and more.


----------



## voidrock

Word! The silver rusto bucket paint is the best! I Mix about 80% paint an about 20% thinner. I also use those pen refile bottles of ink and I add some ground lead for vescocity... an old writers trick...


----------



## Harvey Steelbanger

Lead huh? Never fucked around with that. Honestly im super lazy and my knowledge on different inks/mixeds isnt one of my strongest points whan it comes to graffiti. Just had one basic recipe passed down to me in the late 90s and kinda stuck with it. Whenever i get the bug i usually make a 1 liter bottle of both black and silver, usually lasts me a grip. Now if i could find a spot to rack etchbath nowadays, i would be a happy camper.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

Take a silver fire extinguisher. Finish spraying it out. Use a large wrench to remove cap. Fill with one bucket of house paint and one bucket of water. Replace cap. Take it to the gas station and use the air pump to pressurize it. Do this:


----------



## voidrock

Hell yea fire hydrant tags are where its at!! U can catch such huge tags. Only downside to em is they run out pretty fast


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

yep. 2 tags absolute maximum.


----------



## Diagaro

I wanna know what that shit is that burns glass after its washed off or whatever . . .


----------



## xbocax

Diagaro said:


> I wanna know what that shit is that burns glass after its washed off or whatever . . .


 Its glass eater you can get it at home depot but i think you may need to be of a certain age or have some sort of license its one of my least favorite things to use since so many kids use it to fuck up small business' and you get that shit anywhere but on the window and you got a problem 

on a side note i like just using the acrylic tube itself for floor tags :]


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

it's called etch.

Also, you can make a marker out of any tube, a strip off a chalkboard eraser, and glue. I dont' think i need to explain how.


----------

